# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  High quality 3D Printer..

## 3dglobalhub

Hello Everyone,

We are come up with high quality 3D Printer in fully assembled format.

*Features Of 3D Printer : -

A.    Build Volume :    17.5 cm L x 17.5 cm H x 17.5 cm W
5359 Cubic Centimeter

B.    Layer Resolution :    100 microns
Create high resolution prototype and complex model from our 3D Printer.

C.    Printing Speed :    30 mm/s – 200 mm/s
Accelerate the printing by settings.

D.    Filament :    PLA Filament
Most consistent filament stick to the build surface without heating it.

E.    Communication :    Stand alone SD card printing & USB Cable

F.    Power :    12 V / 10 – 12 A
The most easiest and common way to power Up by ON/Off switch.

G.    Bed Leveling :    3 point leveling system adjust more easily , precisely and stays level longer & easy to Calibrate.

H.    Construction :    Extrusion channel frame with Acrylic body.

We are offering with good prices for high quality products. 

For more details Contact us on 3dglobalhub@gmail.com
Like our Facebook Page from here : 3DGlobalHub

Happy Printing 

*

----------

